# Neuspeed power module for Gen 3 TSI motors!



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

http://www.moddedeuros.com/products/neuspeed-power-module

Looks pretty cool...$399 gets you 40 extra hp/tq with no flagged TD1 ECU at the dealer.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

oidoglr said:


> http://www.moddedeuros.com/products/neuspeed-power-module
> 
> Looks pretty cool...$399 gets you 40 extra hp/tq with no flagged TD1 ECU at the dealer.


Figured I would add the info we had in the other forum you spotted it in

PLEASE NOTE FITMENT TABLE ONSITE. THESE ONLY FIT CARS WITH GEN3 ENGINES

NEUSPEED Power Module - $399.99 w/ Free Shipping in the US















Two position switch:

Premium Fuel / 4 PSI Increase
100+ Octane Fuel / 6 PSI Increase
Power / Torque Gain:

1.8 TSI: 35+ HP / 35 ft./lbs.Torque
2.0 TSI: 40+ HP / 40 ft/lbs.Torque
Readings in the vacuum region are stock

No effect on cold start
No effect on warm-up
No change to idle, cruise and moderate acceleration modes of operation
Retains stock ECU programming

No change to factory ECU programming, communication or safety protocols
No ECU TD1 code to void manufactures warranty
Not effected by ECU reprogramming by the dealer
Makes use of existing ECU programming for higher boost levels
Correct fuel and timing is maintained

For more information, please check it out HERE


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

I knew someone would do something like that to bypass the TD1 flag. 

Definitely on my list, along a reasonably priced cat-back and intake system.


----------



## clnilsen (Apr 24, 2014)

drevaen2 said:


> I knew someone would do something like that to bypass the TD1 flag.
> 
> Definitely on my list, along a reasonably priced cat-back and intake system.


This is VERY interesting. What does this not do (if anything) that any of the various ECU programmers do?


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

The results seem to be weaker than what direct programmers from other tuners have achieved, but that could be due to a conservative tune. Will this be available for any other engines?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

venom600 said:


> The results seem to be weaker than what direct programmers from other tuners have achieved, but that could be due to a conservative tune. Will this be available for any other engines?


Other stuff is currently in development


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Other stuff is currently in development



Make this for the 2012 Beetle 2.0T with a similar performance gain and I'm all over it. Only reason I have yet to pull the trigger on a tune is due to potential warranty issues, and it looks like this handles that problem nicely.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Other stuff is currently in development


I'll be all over this if you can get a 2.0 tsi with k04 to 400+hp

But right now it's just all dreams


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

Gommers said:


> I'll be all over this if you can get a 2.0 tsi with k04 to 400+hp
> 
> But right now it's just all dreams


The main benefit of this over other tunes is that it is easily removable to avoid warranty issues... you don't think a K04 is going to raise a few red flags at the dealer when you bring it in?


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

venom600 said:


> The main benefit of this over other tunes is that it is easily removable to avoid warranty issues... you don't think a K04 is going to raise a few red flags at the dealer when you bring it in?


Heh I'm not doing any work to my engine beyond cold air intake until my warranty is expired. I'd be getting this to avoid having to have the ecu opened.


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

clnilsen said:


> This is VERY interesting. What does this not do (if anything) that any of the various ECU programmers do?


It probably sends funky lies to the ECU so the boost and fuel are raised. Would be curious to see inside the little black box. Couple of resistors , nothing much.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

PM's replied to. If anyone has any other questions, don't hesitate to drop us an email at [email protected]


----------



## clnilsen (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm sorry to admit my ignorance on the plumbing of our turbo system, but is the recommended "Hi-Flo Discharge Pipe" the same as a downpipe? I was looking at the product on the linked website, and I don't think it is but quite frankly it's hard to tell.


----------



## ReefBlueSEL (Sep 16, 2014)

*Neuspeed Power Module*

Has anyone tried this. If so, is it worth the money? Did you change the turbo discharge pipe?


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Just ordered I have a dyno in town, I will post before and after numbers.... hopefully this will put an end to all the speculation


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

turbokirby said:


> Just ordered I have a dyno in town, I will post before and after numbers.... hopefully this will put an end to all the speculation


Any updates?


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Remedy said:


> Any updates?


Yes, install is straight forward (my big ass hands don't help with the limited room available to get to the boost sensor) took me an extra hour just because I could not get my hands in the space. Installed and absolutely no issues and I live in the great white north of Ohio..... once the car warms up it's good to go, we dynoed and my car is a little on the strong side 214 hp and 238 ft lbs was also below 35 F so that may have helped. after install drove the car for about an hour I could definitely tell when the module had adapted. Came back and I am now at 256 hp and 282 ft lbs, also the car is incredibly torque' at 60+ it will spin the wheels (not talking burn out just over powers the wheels) and pull the car to the left HARD! I know, I know doesn't exist without pictures (I am waiting for the shop to email them to me).

I have not had a ECU reprogram done (and don't discount the results those provide) so I have absolutely no comparison to those tunes, I have no other performance mods other than ESP delete. I will say the wheel hop in these cars is unreal and with this installed you have to be careful so you don't break anything! On several occasions I have exceeded the standard programs and the car will go into hop incredibly fast, no doubt this works and works well; once I install my Carbino I think removing this will be much much easier. 

Would I recommend it?.... without question it works and is easy to install and remove, do I think it will turn your car into a quarter mile beast sort of, not really, I can say from my results this car has already hurt some feelings of much stronger muscle cars, once I really get some supporting mods I really think this will transform this car (if I can figure out how to control the wheel hop). Great spend to start, not sure if it will work as I upgrade turbo, suspension etc but for $350 bucks it certainly opens up the boost!


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Those are pretty decent #'s, I'm assuming at the crank but still the increase is as claimed. A dog bone mount insert will help get rid of the wheel hop your experiencing and they're pretty cheap too. I'm considering the neuspeed box for my new 1.8t, at least til the warranty is up, but for now this should help wake it up a little. Intake and downpipe will help the turbo breathe better and take full advantage of the increase in boost if you find yourself looking for a little more oomph in the future :thumbup:


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

So what are the downsides to doing this? Longevity of the engine? Mileage (it's assumed more power means less MPG)? Warranty issues if something does need fixed? 

Also, can someone describe ways to solve the wheel hop issue?


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

GZB said:


> So what are the downsides to doing this? Longevity of the engine? Mileage (it's assumed more power means less MPG)? Warranty issues if something does need fixed?
> 
> I doubt this will have any long term effects on the engine has not affected gas mileage any differently than normal, I drove 1200 miles (from Ohio to Dallas, and averaged around 33 mpg), obviously if you are mashing the gas you get less mileage without a booster, since install and remove time should be about 30 minutes. If you have a warranty issue, just remove there is no way for anyone to know this was installed once removed. This did not trip any type of check lights and using Vag Com does not appear to be anything the system perceives other than stock.
> 
> Also, can someone describe ways to solve the wheel hop issue?


The guy above discussed a resolve for the wheel hop.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Looked into the dogbone so for $40 and about a half hour of work you can fix the wheel hop.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah the dogbone mount insert should resolve the wheel hop. I had one in my mkv gti for about 70k miles and never had any issues with it. NVH was very minimal but I eventually upgraded to the full HPA puck 85a mount to match the stage 2 BFI engine and trans mounts I already had. Together they add quite a bit of NVH over just the insert but it eliminates pretty much all slop in the drivetrain and the car feels more connected to the road. The insert should be perfect for this though. As far as warranty goes, you can disconnect the box if you have to go to the dealer for any work and it doesn't leave any trace of it being installed (tr1 code) like a regular ECU flash does. Most ECU flashes can increase mpg if you stay out of boost even though we know thats the whole reason for doing it but I would assume the box is the same. As said above it should not have any long term effect on the engine. My gti has been flashed with GIAC software for the last 80k miles and nothing abnormal has happened because of it. This neuspeed box is less aggressive than most ECU flashes so I don't see it being a problem either.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Neuspeed user overview video.


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

Any updates on using this for the past few months? I'm considering it...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Yeah the dogbone mount insert should resolve the wheel hop. I had one in my mkv gti for about 70k miles and never had any issues with it. NVH was very minimal but I eventually upgraded to the full HPA puck 85a mount to match the stage 2 BFI engine and trans mounts I already had. Together they add quite a bit of NVH over just the insert but it eliminates pretty much all slop in the drivetrain and the car feels more connected to the road. The insert should be perfect for this though. As far as warranty goes, you can disconnect the box if you have to go to the dealer for any work and it doesn't leave any trace of it being installed (tr1 code) like a regular ECU flash does. Most ECU flashes can increase mpg if you stay out of boost even though we know thats the whole reason for doing it but I would assume the box is the same. As said above it should not have any long term effect on the engine. My gti has been flashed with GIAC software for the last 80k miles and nothing abnormal has happened because of it. This neuspeed box is less aggressive than most ECU flashes so I don't see it being a problem either.


My HPA K04 'six speed' 2012 TB has had no vibration or 'wheel hop' issues for over two years now. In 
addition to the HPA 'dog bone' 75 durometer 'Red' insert that utilizes the OEM hardware, I have swapped 
the Upper Motor Mount for the one that is in the Golf R. This amounts to a durometer upgrade from the '50's' 
to '75'. My Trany Mount was also upgraded to the VWRacing one from APR, with replacement of the OEM
Lower Front control Arm and Rear Trailer Arm Bushings, going to the 'Yellow' 75 durometer ones from 
Whiteline. My springs are the 'H&R Sport' which has allowed the car to sit lower. Not a severe 'drop' but 
definitely noticeable.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

It has been snowing and extremely cold, so no way to really use the added power, I will say I have been to the dealer twice and left this installed (I found a stealth way to hide it) and they didn't even know it was installed. It has continued to work flawlessly, I have also added the dog bone insert and the wheel hop is almost completely gone, the car feels much more connected to the road, I am adding a couple additional performance mods and I really think this will only add to the experience. My dealer is supposed to become a performance dealer in the next couple of months so I will likely be upgrading through them to protect the warranty, after the warranty expires gloves will come off and I will be trying to see if I can get close to 500hp.



Dan00Hawk said:


> Any updates on using this for the past few months? I'm considering it...


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response! I agree that mounting it "stealthy" shouldn't cause any issues at the dealer, so long as whatever service they are performing wouldn't cause them to be looking in the area that it's mounted. 

The dog bone insert also sounds worth trying, at least. It's cheap enough that if the NVH levels are not acceptable to an individual, that it can be undone fairly easily.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Agreed on the dog bone. It just makes sense to install it. 

As far as hiding the Neuspeed, where did you put it?


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

When I had everything removed, I was able to secure it under the tube where you don't see the wires, essentially you would have to remove the stock air box and the metal skirt on the bottom of my R line to see the box. 



GZB said:


> Agreed on the dog bone. It just makes sense to install it.
> 
> As far as hiding the Neuspeed, where did you put it?


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

turbokirby said:


> When I had everything removed, I was able to secure it under the tube where you don't see the wires, essentially you would have to remove the stock air box and the metal skirt on the bottom of my R line to see the box.


Any pics of this?


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Unfortunately no, I will be installing a carbino this weekend, if I can get a good pic I will post it but I doubt there is anything you can see, it's pretty stealth.



Remedy said:


> Any pics of this?


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

turbokirby said:


> Unfortunately no, I will be installing a carbino this weekend, if I can get a good pic I will post it but I doubt there is anything you can see, it's pretty stealth.


TTT for updates. opcorn:


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

I installed a Power Module on my 14 Jetta 1.8tsi a couple weeks ago. I've also got a Neuspeed P-flo intake, and can say that it works as claimed. I'm quite happy with the results, and the car now stuggles for traction through 2nd gear (manual 5 speed). I like the fact that if I feel so inclined, I can put the same one on my wife's 14 Beetle 1.8tsi. Although that would probably make her want to keep it on there...


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Dan00Hawk said:


> I installed a Power Module on my 14 Jetta 1.8tsi a couple weeks ago. I've also got a Neuspeed P-flo intake, and can say that it works as claimed. I'm quite happy with the results, and the car now stuggles for traction through 2nd gear (manual 5 speed). I like the fact that if I feel so inclined, I can put the same one on my wife's 14 Beetle 1.8tsi. Although that would probably make her want to keep it on there...


Have you noticed any differences in fuel economy?


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

Remedy said:


> Have you noticed any differences in fuel economy?


Nope, no discernible differences. I am running premium now instead of 87 Octane, since premium is required with the module. So I'm spending about $5 per tank more. Same goes with any type of tune, of course.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

No fuel difference, I would actually say my mileage has increased by about .5 per gallon, I ran premium from the day I picked it up at the dealer.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Damn it! You guys are SO making me want to spend $400 I don't want to spend right now! 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

GZB said:


> Damn it! You guys are SO making me want to spend $400 I don't want to spend right now!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well this won't help, then: It's actually only $360 at moddedeuros.com...  http://www.moddedeuros.com/products/neuspeed-power-module


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

just twist his arm slowly until he screams uncle why dont ya :laugh:


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

That's where I bought mine had it in two days



Dan00Hawk said:


> Well this won't help, then: It's actually only $360 at moddedeuros.com...  http://www.moddedeuros.com/products/neuspeed-power-module


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok. Anyone want to make a guess what this will do to acceleration times? 0-60? 1/4 mile? I know a stock 2.0T beetle will do 0-60 in 6.2. With this 20% increase in HP and torque, any guesses?


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

According to my little gizmo in the dash, I now run right around a 5.3 0-60, and my phone app is right around the same.



GZB said:


> Ok. Anyone want to make a guess what this will do to acceleration times? 0-60? 1/4 mile? I know a stock 2.0T beetle will do 0-60 in 6.2. With this 20% increase in HP and torque, any guesses?


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

I saw it's for the gen 2.5-3.0 tsi, does that include the 2012 turbo tsi or does it have to be a later model?


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

Never mind, just read the neuspeed website that maf cars will receive a unit in May/June!


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

flynavyj said:


> never mind, just read the neuspeed website that maf cars will receive a unit in may/june!


ohhhhhh yeahhhhhhh!


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

flynavyj said:


> Never mind, just read the neuspeed website that maf cars will receive a unit in May/June!


Can you provide the link?

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

http://www.neuspeed.com/641014-neuspeed-power-module.html

Scroll down and there's a bold statement "In development" for MKV and MKVI. I would agree that that sounds pretty tempting. No need to crack open the ECU, don't need to take it anywhere, just buy the thing and plug it in. It does seem like you could get a little more out of an APR tune (and if you were planning on going stage 2+ later, is probably still the way to go), but for light tuners, this seems pretty awesome. I wouldn't mind a slightly less aggressive tune available for clutch life purposes.

GTarr


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Hopefully this comes to fruition with similar gains.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok. Just talked to wife about this and since my birthday is coming up...
Is this the right one for my bug? I've a '14 R-line, 2.0T and engine code CPL. From the fitment I think so (Jetta with engine code CPLA). Just want to make sure before I order.
TIA!


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I have same year R Line, mine is CPP which is Gen 3 yours should be the same, and it plugged in and worked after 25 miles of driving, just make sure after you install go for a nice long drive to let it adapt, don't go out and start hammering the gas before you put at least 50 miles on it. Get ready for some ridiculous wheel hop:laugh: 



GZB said:


> Ok. Just talked to wife about this and since my birthday is coming up...
> Is this the right one for my bug? I've a '14 R-line, 2.0T and engine code CPL. From the fitment I think so (Jetta with engine code CPLA). Just want to make sure before I order.
> TIA!


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

*My arm is better now, but my wallet is not!*



VRACERW said:


> just twist his arm slowly until he screams uncle why dont ya :laugh:


Now that my arm is healed, my wallet is thinner. Just ordered it.

Why do I feel like this is going to get me in trouble?


----------



## lance0206 (Apr 3, 2011)

which one will work with my 2012 tsi with the CBFA engine code?


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

They don't have one yet. They're working on one. If you'd looked back at previous posts, you'd have seen that. Don't mean to be a jerk here, but that's already been brought up. In fact, in post 48 there's a link to that exact question.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok. Put mine in. Took a week to get it and another to get time to actually put it in. 

Officially, it's awesome! Spanked a Dodge Charger R/T (Hemi) this morning at a stop light. The Charger is rated 0-60 in 5.2.


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

Long term update: I've had it on for about 10,000 miles, and it has worked just fine with stronger acceleration at full throttle. More boost/fuel at full throttle, and no issues with codes. Fuel economy and part throttle driving have remained unchanged. 

I'm selling it now, as I'm going with an APR tune next week. Check the classifieds section and shoot me a PM if interested. Thanks!


----------

